# End of meatcutting



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Whew, finally the end of meatcutting! I had a tough time with it, but came through with a C+. Please don't make me tell you how I did on the final...it is much less than stunning but it was partially because he threw most of us off with how he set it up. It was like a true/false test, but with 5 or so answers instead of true/false, and we had to pick out one. It's hard to explain... I have always had problems with that type of question, and that is unfortunate. I got 15/20 out of the meat identification, and a 97 on the project. My quiz average was a 72.
Next tri I have academics and I will report once in a while on how that is going, probably once a week or so like I am doing now. It has little to do with culinary arts, but will still be no doubt interesting to see how academics go at a cooking school.
I have to get going, but just wanted to do a brief update. Did I mention I got a B+ in store room? I'm very happy with that. I got an 86 on the identification and a 94 on the multiple choice final. Right now I am at home on spring break and will be back at school in a week. 
Until next time!


----------



## chf-hrld (Feb 23, 2003)

congratulations on the c+ and B+. i got a c in meatcutting and don't remember what i got in storeroom. i just finished continental cuisine and got an A. i also go into academics next tri. ro what osme of us call them slacademics should be fun.:chef:


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I've heard them being called slackademics lol. I have one class monday and wednesday and three classes tuesday and thursday. shouldn't be too bad.
I've been reading the book The Making of a Chef by Michael Ruhlman about his experiences at CIA and I am jealous of some of their routines. I like how they make you take sanitation and learn all the cooking basics first. But it costs a good deal more than JWU and they also need you to have 6 months experience in the culinary field, which isn't that big a deal. Anyway, I don't want to start regretting my choice, but I am enjoying that book a great deal. I see a lot of parallels between his experiences and mine. Did you know they have a FBI department--the Food and Beverage Institute? LOL


----------



## chf-hrld (Feb 23, 2003)

yeah Cia has a good program but i still like JWU a lot better. at CIA when i visited they seemed too stuck up to me. and that's one reason i chose JWu. yeah i've read that book it's a good one. i have classes 2 monday and wednesday and 2 tuesday and thursaday. shouldn't be too bad my latest class ends at 3:20 so i get out early. no i didnn't know they had a food and beverage institute. that's cool.:chef:


----------



## paulh (Jan 5, 2003)

Ditto on what chf-hrld said, I wanted to go to CIA before when I was sure it was the best culinary school out there--it was beautiful, but I could tell that the beauty would soon fade and I'd be bored to death. Not to mention that the whole place gave off that snobbish presence, at least to me. It doesn't help that I saw all these other people there (open house) that seemed like they were above you. Oh well, I hope I enjoy J&W, and I'm kinda worried about cooking classes--all through my life i've been really good at academics and have no problem getting As in classes. With culinary classes its your skills and not your smartness, and I hope I can do well--my scholarship money depends on it *eek*


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Do you enjoy cooking? Sometimes this matters more than how well you do. Techniques can be taught. The love for it cannot. At least that's what I think.
As long as you really try, I think you'll do fine.


----------



## chf-hrld (Feb 23, 2003)

yeah as long as you love cooking you'll do fine. and some teachers are real lenient on testing grades and at lest one i know will boost it up if you're production is great and you just can't take tests that well:chef:


----------



## paulh (Jan 5, 2003)

Of course I love cooking, that's why I'm definitely going :chef:


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I think you'll do fine. Whether you're better at the hands on or the tests, it will all balance out--even the cooking classes have written tests and a written project due.


----------

